# How to repair burned out dash light?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey Everyone,

I have the 91 Sentra SE and have never really had problems with it. 
However, recently the light behind my speedometer burnt out, a few whacks on the dash revived it, but now there is no way to get it back on. It's obviously just a short but I can't figure out how to get to it.

I have taken all the lower pieces off, everything around the dash, and I can pull out the gauges unit about 3 inches, but not enough to get behind it.

The only other option is take off the upper part of the dash, I have never done it though and was wondering what the easiest way to get to the dash lights are.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks

Aaron


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

use the search forums..there are about 100 different topics all about replacing the guages or replacing bulbs.....


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You need to disconnect your speedo cable on the firewall in the engine compartment, this should allow you to pull the gauge cluster the rest of the way out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

*ok, now what*

Thanks for the help,
I loosened the speedo cable and was able to pull the gauge cluster out, and with a packet of two new 194 bulbs I was ready to go.

I reached behind the cluster and pulled out the two burnt bulbs, took off the little blue rubber and then tried to pull the bulbs out of the holders. Evidently I am an idiot because I couldn't get them out. What is the deal?

It looks like the bulb is actually wired to the holder and there is no way to get that stupid thing out.

Do I need to get a whole new holder and bulb from the dealer? Whats the trick?

Thanks, 

Aaron


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Twist, push and turn the black holder out of the cluster. Pull the bulb out of the holder. It is not wired to it; it should pull right out.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The 91-92 sentras seem to have the bulbs wired to the holder, the bulbs don't just pop out like the 93-94's. My bro has a 91 SE-R and he had to order new bulbs/holders from the dealer, no one else seems to carry the whole unit...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

*91 dash lights*

Thats what I thought, 

I ended up scraping the wiring off and trying to replace the bulb, but it wouldn't work, so I guess its off to order a few new ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

If you need to order something from the dealer try e-mailing or calling Greg V from Mossy Nissan. He has better prices than your local dealer, also tell him you're a forum member.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

*mossy?*

I found two Mossy Nissans, San Diego and Houston, I'm assuming you mean the one in San Diego.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

San Diego


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

www.mossyperformance.com


----------

